# Kubota just issued a recall notice..



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not for any tractor but for the GS 800 side by side. Have not inquired about the nature of the recall yet but I'm assuming it's for the fuel pedal. The fuel pedal is extremely hard to modulate and the angle is horrible. Soon as I get the particulars, I'll post them. I believe it will apply to ALL Kubota side by sides as they all share the same fuel management pedal.


----------

